# Nocton Hall



## losttom (Nov 18, 2009)

Visited here a few weeks back with Diehardlove.
Loads of history on here all ready about the site so i dont need to bother


The Hall







Under the hall in the shelters/ cellars











Nice few bits left in the storeroom






The slightly dodgy stairs in the hall






Onto the old peoples home...(i think thats what it was)
The very intact lift
















The Hospital






Some massive corridoors






























Thanks for looking, apologies for some of the photos- was a bit of a point and shoot day


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 18, 2009)

nice pics tom,
they came out well mate
was a good day thanks mate


----------



## Krypton (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW! so this is a few sites merged into one then?


----------



## MaBs (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes there is in effect three areas to the site.

Every time i see a report go up it looks more and more trashed! Its really deteriorated since I was there and it wasn't in good condition then!


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 18, 2009)

MaBs said:


> Yes there is in effect three areas to the site.
> 
> Every time i see a report go up it looks more and more trashed! Its really deteriorated since I was there and it wasn't in good condition then!



got to agree
ive been 4 times and each time it gets alot worst
this time we seen a trench that had been dug and wire taken out of half the trench and the other half still there freshly dug that day but think they left as was getting dark and on the way out the gates were closed
to say the least we made a quick exit


----------



## mr_bones (Nov 18, 2009)

Very nicely covered, looks like you had a good explore.


----------



## losttom (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks Mr Bones, yes it was a good day out


----------



## diehardlove (Nov 18, 2009)

yeah it was and a funny day to thanks to you and nathan
cheers lads
nice aviator when you going to post the tunnel it was good


----------



## losttom (Nov 19, 2009)

Il have to see what pics i have of the tunnel!
If ive got any good ones il post them soon


----------

